# Reddit's /u/huckstah just published the Vagabond Bible(2015)



## Toasty Tramp (Apr 23, 2015)

Copypasta from the thread, all credit to /u/huckstah

- - - -

The NEW Vagabond Bible (2015)! (541MB File)

Consider this the digital First-Aid kit to living life on the road, rails, or trails! One compressed and downloadable file containing:


*International Road/Highway Maps*
*North American Railroad Maps*
*Survival Books*
*Trainhopping Advice*
*Emergency Vagabond Information*
*Hobo Fishing Advice*
*And more!*
The Vagabond Bible(2015) is a MUST HAVE for any digital traveler!

All of these files were organized and converted to PDF format so that you can easily store them on your smartphone, ebook, tablet, netbook, and other portable devices!

_THESE FILES ARE FOR EDUCATIONAL AND EMERGENCY PURPOSES ONLY, AVAILABLE FOR HOMELESS TRAVELERS THAT CANNOT OTHERWISE AFFORD SUCH CRITICAL INFORMATION. IN RESPECT TO THE AUTHORS, DO NOT ABUSE._

*DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINK:* *http://tinyurl.com/l5yhbk3*


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 23, 2015)

You do know that @Hobo Huck is on STP, right?


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Apr 23, 2015)

I EVEN SEARCHED. FUCK I feel dumb hahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 23, 2015)

Its all good, I am sure its a decent basic resource for those uneducated & inexperienced in traveling. I know that huck is in all the media these days but dont recall him contributing much to STP much so I welcome this link.


----------



## Hobo Huck (Apr 23, 2015)

I used to do alot of contributing in the trainhopping forum in my earlier days, but thats another story.

On that note, I was pretty active on STP 2 years ago and I hooked up several people on STP with jobs in Alaska (see my Cannery post), and 4 of us STP users worked at one cannery together and had a blast. After Alaska, I sort of went awol from the internet period. A couple of my friends were murdered in Hawaii, I assisted in the families investigation, and things got a bit heated up. I had to go offline and hide on a farm on Mauna Loa mountain. I didn't even visit my own website during that time.

After leaving Hawaii, I spent several months traveling the midwest, working various jobs, and I only really got online to quickly check maps, text friends, etc. Very, very little online activity. I just didn't have time for internet period.

I think it's a bit unfair to say that I haven't contributed to STP, especially considering that I advertise STP at r/vagabond and advise many of my subscribers to visit this forum, checkout STP users blogs and videos, and utilize the resources available here.

The Vagabond Bible is still a work in progress. Wizehop (another STP user) is currently helping me tweak it into something cooler, and we'll try to update it soon. I'll let y'all know when it's ready, and I have no problems with anyone linking to it. Kudos.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 9, 2015)

Hobo Huck said:


> I think it's a bit unfair to say that I haven't contributed to STP, especially considering that I advertise STP at r/vagabond and advise many of my subscribers to visit this forum, checkout STP users blogs and videos, and utilize the resources available here.



the link alone has helped hundreds of people find StP, so for that I thank you


----------



## Hobo Huck (May 10, 2015)

@Matt Derrick 

I need to actually update the link that is on this post. I compressed the file from 725mb to 325mb for easier downloading. I also optmized the PDF's and made all of them text-searchable, including the maps. Is there anywhere I can post a link to it or upload the file to STP?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 10, 2015)

wherever you want... here, in a new thread, wherever


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 10, 2015)

Hobo Huck said:


> @Matt Derrick
> 
> I need to actually update the link that is on this post. I compressed the file from 725mb to 325mb for easier downloading. I also optmized the PDF's and made all of them text-searchable, including the maps. Is there anywhere I can post a link to it or upload the file to STP?



although you may want to consider uploading it somewhere other than google drive, since there's limited bandwith on that.


----------



## Hobo Huck (May 10, 2015)

Where do you recommend? I used Mega previously but it requires people to download the app when downloading it on mobile devices


----------

